# Empire Detatchments



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

ok seeing as how this the warhammer tactics forum as well as Army lists i figured id ask a tactics question.

How do people use their empire detatchments I.E, Unit size, way of deployment, Shooty/Stabby?

i ask this as ive never actuly used detatchments and was wondering how i should attempt to use them


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

With detatchments I try to use the units that make up for the deficiencys of its host unit my swordsmen usually have a det of halberds and a shooty det, the halberds get a det of free company, I dont usually give the greatswords a`det as they get in the way really it depends on what you intend to do with the parent unit if its defensive an attacking det can help if you get charged as can a shooty det with more attack minded units i find that the dets just overcomplicate things and I'd prefer a proper unit as support.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like my hand gunners for detachments, i tend to have a quite static and defensive army.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Sometimes I use archers as a skirmish screen for my core blocks. You just advance and shoot with the archers. If the enemy shoots you he will hit the archers and not the core melee troops. If the enemy charges the archers then just have them flee. Detachments do not cause panic to other units so the core block should be able to charge the unit that charged the archers. Thereby giving you the charge advantage. Although this does not work too well against opponents with allways strike first.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

militia for greatswords are my detach of choice 9 of them in 3 x 3 remove ememies rank bonus plus 2 attacks each and very cheap so on the charge thats 6 attacks from gs and 6 from militia not bad for first turn

i never use handgunners as detach as it mean you cant move them doesn't seem to have a benefit of taking them as a detachment


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Just depends on how your army is set up - gunline - more handgunners/crossbowmen. Advancing army - swordsmen for spearmen/halbediers. 
Detachments should accomplish two things, an either/or:
1. Negate the rank bonus - basically sets him up to a -3 ranks, -1 flank and hopefully -1 outnumbering. Downfall - if its a unit of Chaos warrior or High Elf swordmaster (great CC troops), they can butcher the charging detachment as well and get more combat res.
2. Stand and shoot to cause a panic check or allow outnumbering bonus. Handgunners and crossbowmen are great for this. Downfall - the newer armies all seem to have great LD now.
Just depends - if you play the math, then HtH troops should give you the best possibilities for winning the assault.


----------

